# LAX-OGG flight deals?



## cwn (Jan 19, 2012)

I have stayed on Maui several times before and have been fortuntate enough to be able to use FFM or during off-peak seasonal deals. 
This year however, I am going August 5, 3 people and don't have enough miles.
Hawaiian Air is by far my favorite airline to Hawaii. 
I have flown United.

Any great advice on getting a good fare?

Fares are so good for travel this winter/spring - but for August-woa!!
No Can Do.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## mjbaran (Jan 23, 2012)

Use this site to monitor prices. Yes, they are currently very high for August 5th departure.

http://matrix.itasoftware.com/

In the "Dates" field you can search for exact dates or "See calendar of lowest fares" The calendar shows fares drop dramatically beginning 8/13 if you have any flexibility

Michael


----------



## cwn (Jan 25, 2012)

mjbaran said:


> Use this site to monitor prices. Yes, they are currently very high for August 5th departure.
> 
> http://matrix.itasoftware.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks, I tried moving back to 7/29, it is so high - I need more flex on airlines- I will check out that site. I have always known all the usuals, side step, etc.
I prefer Hawaiian Air and I can get a 25%discount- but it's still close to $1000 RT. in this case, waiting seems like it could be to big of a risk. My TS reservations are set.


----------



## cwn (Jan 25, 2012)

*working hard to find August deal LAX to Maui-help?*

I realize now that this post would be better under hawaii, but I am still getting the hang of this. I wrote a great post with losts of colorful coments and descriptions about my plans, and some fun facts about previous trips-and took my daughter late so I could finish it, and i just got back and saw that it was deleted as a duplicate post. 

-so now I am really sad, and no one will get to see all the great stuff I wanted to say over there about my love for Hawaii and my Maui adventures.

if I want to say anything about Maui or hawaii and I mention my trip in August this year, and my dilemma over flights,  it will have to be stuck here in this little thread.

please if anybody finds me over here and has ever gotten a great deal ($350RT) to Maui in August, clue me in :whoopie: please!
I went in November once and everything was practically free, but it was after a National Crisis, so that was an inigma. 

The other times, I have used miles, or gone off peak.

Like now- last minute deals are amazing  Best I have EVER seen.
thanks for any help!


----------



## cwn (Jan 25, 2012)

so far, the best I can do is $1400 for 2 RT, which is way better than what is out there, but it's still too highhhh to make the budget.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2012)

I remember someone posting about a free companion fair through Alaskian
Air using their credit card. You may want to look into that. I live in the Midwest
And that never worked for me. From where I live I usually get flights between
$600 and $1000 depending on the time of year and other things.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2012)

cwn said:


> if I want to say anything about Maui or hawaii and I mention my trip in August this year, and my dilemma over flights,  it will have to be stuck here in this little thread.



I moved your thread to the Hawaii forum.

A gentle suggestion - post all your questions and comments about this trip, in this thread, and then you may certainly post about other topics, in other threads.  But if you ask the same questions about this trip in other threads, yes, it's a duplicate post.


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jan 26, 2012)

CWN
If you fly Alaska Airlines out of San Diego it is $300-$ 400 each way per ticket. If you get the Alaska Airline credit card it comes with a $75.00 companion ticket voucher. They do have a nonstop from SD to Kahului, Maui.
This is how we got our Sacramento to Maui tickets in May for $ 700 for the two of us


----------



## cwn (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks-I used to have the Alaskan Air card. But, 700 each ticket is still so much! Wow, Maui is high right now!




Eagle7304 said:


> CWN
> If you fly Alaska Airlines out of San Diego it is $300-$ 400 each way per ticket. If you get the Alaska Airline credit card it comes with a $75.00 companion ticket voucher. They do have a nonstop from SD to Kahului, Maui.
> This is how we got our Sacramento to Maui tickets in May for $ 700 for the two of us


----------



## cwn (Jan 31, 2012)

I can see how you booked the one flight at a high RT price, and got the other one for $75, I will look into the card. My Hawaiian card gives me 25% off 2 tickets.

I transferred over 40K SPG points, to Hawaiian, I need 4RT total,.




Eagle7304 said:


> CWN
> If you fly Alaska Airlines out of San Diego it is $300-$ 400 each way per ticket. If you get the Alaska Airline credit card it comes with a $75.00 companion ticket voucher. They do have a nonstop from SD to Kahului, Maui.
> This is how we got our Sacramento to Maui tickets in May for $ 700 for the two of us


----------



## erm (Feb 22, 2012)

*AS Companion ticket*

Don't you have to wait for the one year anniversary to get the $99 companion ticket?


----------



## Wooclan (Mar 6, 2012)

*Gotta Wait*

I know it's hard not to finalize all details.  We were in the same boat last year.  It paid off for us to wait.  We did extensive comparisons between various sites including priceline.com, departing from various airports (LAX, LGB, SNA SAN) and even considered flying to the Big Island and hop over to Maui.  We practiced patience and were able to score $500 RT plus bought during the TSA tax holiday.  
I say keep looking. I think you can get the going rate $800-900 at any time so it doesn't hurt to wait.


----------

